# Canberra Tournament in January



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

I'm running a fantasy tournament in Canberra in January. This is not really a promotion, I'm interested in any advice other people have.

You can download the player's pack here: http://www.freewebs.com/onlainari/canconplayerspack.pdf

Looks set to be a big turnout, about 80 people. I am interested in what others have to say about it.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks pretty good, I'm a big fan of the no special characters rule. You're very upfront about the kinds of games and lists you are expecting to have, hence the comp scores. The only thing I can think of is maybe doing a weighting of victory points by comp score. So for instance winning a marginal victory with a good comp score would be the same total point as winning a overwhelming victory with a very poor comp score.


----------

